

Show HN: A Voice-Controlled Party Game for Kids Using Speech Recognition - danielhitome
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id998827609?mt=8

======
tomtai
I have to say I quite like this. It looks nice and plays through well.

One thing I noticed though is that when one player loses both of their lives
the whole game is over. With the limited number of animals I suppose it isn't
likely the game can go on for that long, but it seems odd to end the game with
a loser instead of a winner.

Another issue with this is the turn selector seems to be set on random rather
than cycling through the players in an order. That seems great on the surface
as a sort of 'party mode' but when I played a four player game more often than
not a player (Bob) would have had two turns before another (John) had even had
one. If Bob turns out to be a particularly dense child he could kill the game
off for everyone before John even gets a turn to guess.

~~~
danielhitome
Thanks for the feedback! I definitely notice that the cycling is an issue,
gonna work on it!

------
Urgo
android link?

~~~
danielhitome
Only built it for iOS at the moment unfortunately...

